# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Grease free shelf slides

## jwilliams

I’m retrofitting some object storage cabinets to have pull-out shelves on full-extension drawer slides. Since I’m on a budget I’m attempting to use low-end Accuride type side mount slides. The issue I’m having is the bearing grease – being a costume museum, oils and greases are particularly hazardous. Does anyone have a recommendation on either a grease-free full extension slide, or a way to keep the bearing lubricated without a risk of grease damaging the objects? I am wondering about the “dry lube” that one would use on bicycle chains.

Thanks for any help you can provide! Cross-posted to the listserv.

----------


## cgrace

The really low end slides use a stationary roller, which might limit the  grease exposure, but they don't extend fully and they're not at all  heavy duty (plus they're prone to letting the drawer fall out if pulled  to hard or too far).  I think if you need full extension you're stuck  with the telescoping rails, which means open bearings.  A quick google  search pulls up lots of dry lubricants that purport to work on open  bearings, though they usually illustrate with radial bearings.  I'd get a  set of full extension slides, wash out the grease and try some of the  dry stuff, just to see how it works.  Maintaining the slides in situ for  the future could be problematic--I imagine you have to apply it more  often than grease and it's usually aerosol so that could mean extra work  to protect the contents.

----------


## jwilliams

That's my plan for now. Bike lube (paraffin based) is in a squeeze bottle, so I should have more control over where it goes. I'll post what I discover.

----------

